# Live FTS Oct 30th



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A shooter running a hot one all over the hayfield


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Drove 30 minutes to lease, realized I forgotten flashlight. With a bear on cam no way was I going in dark.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That doe must be hot 2 more nice bucks are trailing her


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

had the big boy make his way towards me about 100 out he turns starts walking away again hit the grunt an he was gone....is he not the dominant one?


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Had a super dark deer 200 yards out slow trotting, never picked head up out of canary grass to see what it was...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now they're picking the corn !


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ill be following all you today and tomorrow, then I will be back out Wednesday.

Good luck all and keep the reports coming.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Just had a button buck come through at about 75 yards. It's cold, overcast, and the deer seem to be moving.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Early movement Brrrien. 2.5 8 pt doggin does under me and 2 spakies out cruising. Got major busted on way in. Deer were on their feet in the dark.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Back out in Hudson, with nothing to see so far. Planning on staying out as long as I can today, so hopefully I'll see something. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

A single young doe all by herself came through. No bucks chasing her. With it being covercast and cold, they may move all day.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck everyone heading out this afternoon as soon as this stupid work ends

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Drove 30 minutes to lease, realized I forgotten flashlight. With a bear on cam no way was I going in dark.


Could have baked it a pie.

Got any pointers on fighting a bear with a flashlight?

Keep em coming......:lol:


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Back to the work grind, saving those precious few days of vacation for the next few weeks. I was wanting to get out this afternoon, but weather is forecast'd to have 20+ mph winds. Good luck to everyone that is out!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

7 more does came through. One was an old big one. Not being dogged by bucks though....


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

The property I am hunting has sold and will close in a couple of days. So I lowered my standards and just smoked a small one. Seen it drop so will keep hunting a little longer. One for the freezer


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Stick Slingur said:


> The property I am hunting has sold and will close in a couple of days. So I lowered my standards and just smoked a small one. Seen it drop so will keep hunting a little longer. One for the freezer


Hurts losing a property. I have lost 3 due to subs being built in macomb. Super hard finding places to access close to home. Good Luck hope you have some other land to hunt.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunting in my swamp stand in western Isabella... trying to out last the hard sprinkler that got turned on


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

koz bow said:


> Early movement Brrrien. 2.5 8 pt doggin does under me and 2 spakies out cruising. Got major busted on way in. Deer were on their feet in the dark.


This was my situation all weekend as well. I believe they were beating me back to their beds in the morning before shooting light.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Just let an arrow fly on a public land buck. He's not huge, but I'm happy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

RMH said:


> Could have baked it a pie.
> 
> *Got any pointers on fighting a bear with a flashlight?*
> 
> Keep em coming......:lol:


That's what I was thinking. Lol

Unless that flashlight is attached to a .45 it ain't going to do him much good...


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Hows the deer movement guys? You all see any bucks pinning does down yet(Hope not). Or just the big boys harassing the does? Will be on stand tomorrow!!!


It's firmly prerut where I'm at. Bucks are wandering with their noses to the ground, but I'm not seeing any does acting like they're in heat yet.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Hows the deer movement guys? You all see any bucks pinning does down yet(Hope not). Or just the big boys harassing the does? Will be on stand tomorrow!!!


I hunt in the lower part of the thumb and it is pre-rut. Sat yesterday from sun up to noon. Saw 5 bucks, but they were all youngsters. It is getting close to prime time!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 does just ran past looking over their back trail. I see nothing


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> 2 does just ran past looking over their back trail. I see nothing


That happened to me yesterday. 3 does ran past while looking behind them. I was really excited until I saw two coyotes right behind them. Lucky dogs did not come within bow range


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Just had burgers on the grill and now heading back out!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

It took me almost 20 minutes to fill my first buck tag. I'm waiting until the rut kicks in a little better so I don't have to work so hard on the second...


(Jealously sent from the office)


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wind is swirling a little more than I'd like. First sit for the year for me in Hillsdale. Corn is half down behind me. Out corn will likely be up a couple weeks still. I see three fresh scrapes within about thirty yards of me. Should be a good evening.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Headed out to the farm in Nunica, saw a lot of great sign this afternoon with 3 fresh scrapes made today or last night.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Titan34 said:


> Hurts losing a property. I have lost 3 due to subs being built in macomb. Super hard finding places to access close to home. Good Luck hope you have some other land to hunt.


What makes it hard is every year more farmer a selling and you have so many 10and20 acre pieces.And usually people buying are from the city and don't want no hunting.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

4 more does up and feeding along with 3 tom turkeys. Really wanted to tag one of those birds but I know there are a couple good bucks here somewhere. Watched them come in.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Skibum said:


> It took me almost 20 minutes to fill my first buck tag. I'm waiting until the rut kicks in a little better so I don't have to work so hard on the second...
> 
> 
> (Jealously sent from the office)


Speaking of hard work...Don't you have something to do?


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just sat in the ground blind on public land. Saw a fresh scrape on my way in. Have a bedding area about 80 yards to my west. Feeling like a good night.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

roo said:


> Wind is swirling a little more than I'd like. First sit for the year for me in Hillsdale. Corn is half down behind me. Out corn will likely be up a couple weeks still. I see three fresh scrapes within about thirty yards of me. Should be a good evening.


Combine just fired back up behind me. Should be a very good evening.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another doe just went through. The combines have them on their feet


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Year ago to date wounded a big boy. Hopefully take out the wounding part and repeat! Little breezy Huron county.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just let a small 8 point pass


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Got a couple quads riding the state land trails around me. Hoping they push some deer up and send em my way.


----------



## mack10 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bumped a small forkhorn on the way in...just let a small 6 walk and have only been in the blind 15 minutes...looking like a good night.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice buck couldn't get him to stop


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Short tracking job this morning, and a LONG drag back to the truck.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I spooked a doe climbing up the tree. I think the wind has it confused. Rain just passed and now the sun is peeking out.

Edit: button buck and the wind is spooking it.


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

Snuck into my West wind stand. Feels good. 

Saw a bruiser 9:30am opening morning of bow from this stand. 6” to 8” drop tine on the right side.Biggest Deer I’ve ever seen in the woods to date.... couldn’t get a shot. Haven't got him on camera yet... . Couple 8’s and 10 though.... 

Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been sitting for awhile now, no deer yet, very windy and off and on sleet has me on the ground in a hub blind again tonight. 3 day weekend coming up this week and next, has me pumped and ready for some all day sits.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats js!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jsbowman said:


> Short tracking job this morning, and a LONG drag back to the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sitting in the hub blind with my daughter in Tuscola county. Farmer is taking off corn behind us and we have a crazy thunderstorm with ice and rain mix with CRAZY wind and thunder. What a night lol

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Wimped out in this wind, sitting it out in an elevated red neck box blind.
A lot of 2-3 yr olds doing the most of the rutting activity thus far. Land owner has some real nice ones on cam, just a matter of time now.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

I hope we're all rewarded for sitting in this weather. My buddy said deer don't move in wind and my response was I haven't seen a deer on a calm night yet so maybe this was the trick. I told him I had two options #1 stay home and have wife bark orders or sit here on farm and listen to Mother Nature and maybe get a shot


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Big doe down. Shot one out of a group of 4 does and one fawn.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Just had a nice 8 walk through at 8 yards. Couldn't get a shot. Snowing now!


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Missaukee County state land. Breezy straight out of the West. Saw 2 young bucks still hanging together Sunday evening.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in western Isabella county got in stand 10 minutes already have loud turkeys in front of me hopefully they move out quick 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 more baldies


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Working today, but I checked my camera yesterday after a week and a half and I had 6 new bucks on camera. Nothing really big, but it is exciting to see new ones cruising the area.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well didn't expect this snow all my snow camo hasn't been washed in scent free soap, guess this guys washing clothes tonight instead of hunting


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got out kinda late, but lots of fresh tracks in the field, I take this as a good sign!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Little sun little wind little rain little sleet and a little hail and back to sun all in one sit gotta love this time of year!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## masonp2530 (Dec 27, 2014)

Small bucks chasing. And laid eyes on my target 10pt. Genesee


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just let a little 8 through believe it was this guy









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just cannot win this season with good weather when I have time to hunt. 30mph winds with 50mph gusts and sleeting like crazy. Dont feel safe so staying in. One disadvantge of hunting within 1 mile of Lake Michigan


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

SKunko this morning on a 5 hr sit Grabbed some food and a nap and I’m back in a new spot close to where I jumped a buck last muzzle loader season. In between the bedding and the acorns. My dad is behind me in a pinch point. Hoping for a better afternoon sit.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

1 buck 200 yds out this morning, shooter buck gruntin and pushed a doe just now, super tall G2's and inside the ears spread, smaller G3's...for sure 3yo

Got 30 yards away on other side of creek, but too many twigs, I didn't snip these in August why????


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

4 slick heads this morning nothing so far this evening. Really nice out here. Rain moved sout at around 330pm now it's just overcast and temps are dropping.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a doe go through behind me with 4 bucks in tow one was a shooter hope they come back or go we're the wife is 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

5 does 3 fawn so far.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

30 up in oakland


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

Out since 4 in Len county.

Nothing but 2 running in the distance 30 minutes ago.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Well didn't expect this snow all my snow camo hasn't been washed in scent free soap, guess this guys washing clothes tonight instead of hunting


Where is the snow coming down?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sleet in Lansing area.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sure is nasty out.... one small buck so far.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

A doe and 2 more bucks just went through 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Well didn't expect this snow all my snow camo hasn't been washed in scent free soap, guess this guys washing clothes tonight instead of hunting


When the snow melts in a half hour do you run back in and change?


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Button just tried mounting his sister. It's on now.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

As RogerRaglin would say “It’s been a pretty good day”
SoAs are on the board!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bucman said:


> As RogerRaglin would say “It’s been a pretty good day”
> SoAs are on the board!!
> View attachment 278268
> View attachment 278267


Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice buck!!!

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice congrats !!
Flight


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats Bucman.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Yummy.. tenderloins, couscous & veggies. Blessed today for sure


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Bucman said:


> As RogerRaglin would say “It’s been a pretty good day”
> SoAs are on the board!!
> View attachment 278268
> View attachment 278267


Nice photography! What a beautiful 8 point!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain said:


> or "friend" me!
> 
> Why would he want do that?



Sssssh! Let him discover it himself!


----------



## skins to scales (Apr 12, 2017)

Heading to the woods , will be good tracking in gaylord


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Right click and save, then post. Might even be able to right click, copy, then paste....or "friend" me!


I tried doing that before I posted here. I did not want to post my facebook page on this forum.

I will PM you and see if you can figure it out.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Sssssh! Let him discover it himself!


The picture is at his house. He does not hunt there so the picture would not helpful to anyone!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


>


Damn! What a stud. 

Hey QDMAMAN, now you can post kingfishers facebook page.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> I have a capper but it's getting tougher all of the time crawling in and out of the damn thing (knees). I've just gotten very proficient at stripping QUICKLY!


Your wife says you are proficient at doing a lot of things quickly


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

ReeseHunter said:


> Your wife says you are proficient at doing a lot of things quickly


Well, she's always smiling....and there has to be something to that.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> Well, she's always smiling....and there has to be something to that.


Probably the guy that comes over while you're hunting.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> Probably the guy that comes over while you're hunting.


Walt sure does get around.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


>


Thanks for posting it for me. I have not heard the story yet. I know he lives in Holly.


----------

